# Deleted



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I love Yamaha acoustics. Congrats on the purchase. A nice Yammie single cut acoustic is on my wish list right now.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

My luthier pal said he's yet to come across a "bad" sounding Yamaha acoustic.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Still rocking my '95 yamaha fg411, sounds great and is probably the best playing acoustic Ive tried. Action is perfect.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't think I've even so much as cleaned my 02 FG410S. It's my only acoustic so it gets all the campfire adventures and everything.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Picked up a hardshell case at the Brampton store yesterday and noticed they have a few more FG720S's hanging in the Acoustic room.


----------

